# Best way to flash the Straight Talk Showcase back to stock?



## Rcecarbldr (Feb 13, 2013)

Just seeing if anyone has had success doing this and what method did you use?


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

The method 2 in Section four of this post has worked for most.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38697-guide-straighttalk-s950c-showcase-flashing-romsrootinggoing-back-to-stock/


----------



## Rcecarbldr (Feb 13, 2013)

OK, I'll try that because Method 1 didn't work.


----------

